
Are Engineering Masters Degrees Worthwhile? - TeddyRuxpin
https://www.engineering.com/Education/EducationArticles/ArticleID/17486/Is-Your-Degree-Worth-It-Engineering-Education-and-Job-Satisfaction.aspx
======
airbreather
You are more likely to learn more, more relevant skills and more quickly on
the job.

The engineering bachelors degree is basically an elaborate hazing ritual to
teach you a few basics and allow you to demonstrate you can learn anything you
need to.

Most graduate engineers are useless until they have worked in industry for
some time and adsorbed the general way things are done in the real world.

------
a-fried-egg
no

